# Tom Tom speed camera warning in France



## Reggie (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
We have a Tom Tom with speed camers warnings built in for France, we will be travelling there in a couple of weeks time and i have been told it is an offence to have this on the Tom Tom, does anyone know if this is the case and if so can they be de-activated ?
Thanks
regards
Reg


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Reg

The last time I saw anything about this, it's the radar _detectors_ that are banned. TomToms work on a pre-loaded database of locations, which are (were) OK.

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

AFAIK all versions of Tomtom allow you to choose to show or not show POIs ( the speed traps are POIs :wink: ). On mine I go to Change Preferences >Manage POI > then either Enable/disable POI or Warn When Near POI.

BUT you don't need to do any of this as you are allowed to use Speed Camera warning via a GPS in France .... see Here <<<

Mike


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree totally with spykat, perfectly legal, the things that are illegal are the receptors that pick up the radar - they can be seized WITH THE VEHICLE also - that could be very expensive!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And this one is more authoritative still:
http://www.ambafrance-uk.org/Cannonball-racers-arrested-by-the.html

Switzerland MAY be dodgy on this count however. Haven't pursued this.

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> They were both given a €1,000 fine (£675) and a 3 month suspended jail sentence. The two cars were confiscated by the Court and will be sold at auction. Each car is valued at approximately £100,000.


 Best not try to make up time on the autorote then this year 

Richard...


----------



## Reggie (May 1, 2005)

*thanks evryone for taking the time to respond*

Many thanks for the resonse it is very much appreciated
Regards
reg


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We have just come back from a month in France and used the Tom Tom to tell us where the camera's were. Normally we were never near the speed anyway so it did not really matter.
One thing that I did do was to set the unit to Kilometers and then pick the speed option on the display.
This meant that I could easily see what speed I was doing without trying to read the van speedometer which is almost impossible.
If you did exceed the speed limit then Tom Tom would let you know.


----------

